# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Calling Iron chef and others! help

## RageControl

Ok this is my problem - I work at a speedshop ( I sell race car parts ) spring is coming and everyone is in a rush to put there cars together . Now due to the huge amount of business im gonna be working over 50 hours a week. This means 3 meals at work. Now my question for you is I need to come up with a diet that I can eat at work. We have a fridge and a microwave . I need 4000 cals and a whole buncha protein . I need quick easy meals that taste good! I drink about 800 cals in shakes and about 100 grams of protein .  :Help Me:  
I can get food from a deli for lunch and breakfast if that helps . i am naturally a thin person currently 7% bf @ 190 so i need to work out a diet for bulking up .  :Smilie:  Any help would be appreciated
i wanna hit 220 before summer. :Strong Smiley:

----------


## bravo11p

Well, one thing thats easy to prepare and store is Pasta. A great mass gainer. Brown rice is another. My personal on the go meal is a cup of brown rice mixed with 6 oz of baked chicken breast, cubed. I throw on a bit of garlic spice and fat free butter and I am good to go!!! Go under the recipe section, lots of ideas. One thing you want is variety. There is just a ton of different foods you can prepare. I eat a lot of tri colored pasta's and brown rice mixes, usually with chicken or turkey. THough try to avoid uneeded fats. I buy this fat free butter stuff and I love it. Lots of spices to try. Just experiment but read the labels. Remember, 1.8-2.0 grams of protein per body pound spread throughout the day for best absorption.

----------


## GenuinePL

There is always a way.

Try these protein pancakes, you make them yourself. Freeze them and then just put in microwave at work. Use sugarless syrup.
Protein Pancakes 

Then you get two BIG tunna sandwiches.

Try also Tyson chicken tenderloins, all you have to do is microwave them. (I usually eat the whole box at once)

Pasta and tuna(make it home, put it in a bowl, cover up, bring to work and that's it.

or you could take 44g protein shake with 2 packets of oatmeal.

I hope that those ideas help. they work for me

----------


## RageControl

Oops forgot to add one thing I cant cook for the life of me  :LOL:  
And its kinda hard to cook when im home also .
good ideas tho thanks + keep em coming  :Smilie:

----------


## Tobey

Hey Rage Control,
There are a varity of things that you can cook in bulk through out the week. With your BF% so low and your metabolism so high, you can supplement weight gainer shakes or protien shakes into your diet. One of the best things that you can try that are very easy to fix are Cambels Soups. Even the good ones such as Cream of chicken will not be a problem for you with your metabolism so high AND there are a varity of different falvors that you will be able to chose from. 
IC

Oh yeah, take a look at the reciepe section under "Ok Jason this ones for you" It list some homemeade protein bars. You can but them as well but I really never have tasted any that I really personally like.
IC

----------


## Tobey

I'll do a search and see if I can find somthing fast for you. I think that I might now where I can find somthing.
IC

----------


## RageControl

i think i should head out to price club and pick up a case of eggs and tuna :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Tobey

> _Originally posted by RageControll_ 
> *i think i should head out to price club and pick up a case of eggs and tuna*


Hope your not going on any dates here in the near future. he,he
You'll find out what I mean soon enough.
Diesel hit the nail right on the head. Simple, easy and fast.
Good luck, with the cooking and any up coming dates that you may have.
Tobey

----------


## RageControl

Thanks bro's and i will be carefull where i drop my stinky's :LOL:

----------

